# Quick question...



## dwndrgn (Jul 29, 2005)

What do you consider a new book?  This question will have importance later on so think seriously (ok, at least _try_ to think seriously_ _ ).


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Jul 29, 2005)

I sense a trap, but I went for the first option. Although the paperback published in first 6 months might also qualify if it wasn't released as a hardback.


----------



## kaneda (Jul 29, 2005)

I went for the first option. I do think its quite subjective though, if I've never heard about the book and then I hear of it from someone or see it in the shop for the first time, it doesn't matter when it was published - its still new to me  BUT if you have heard of it/seen it etc, then I'd consider up to 6 months to be a brand new book


----------



## Culhwch (Jul 29, 2005)

I went for the second. Pretty much because with most books (and especially spec fic) there isn't generally a marketing push like you'd have with a film or album, so if I hear about a new book via word of mouth or just spotting it on the shelves within the first year, I'd call it new. Or newish, at the least....


----------



## rune (Jul 29, 2005)

I went for the first option because I felt it may cover both new hard and paper back versions.     Some authors dont release hardback first and some authors release both at the same time.


----------



## Jay (Jul 29, 2005)

I guess the key phrase is _"to you"_


None of the above.


A book that is coming out in a couple of months (well sometimes weeks depending on how slack the publisher is), that has never seen the shelves of a retail store in any form yet.


----------



## dwndrgn (Jul 29, 2005)

Winters_Sorrow said:
			
		

> I sense a trap, but I went for the first option. Although the paperback published in first 6 months might also qualify if it wasn't released as a hardback.


No trap, I'm just doing a little unscientific information gathering.
All my traps are much more interesting!


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jul 29, 2005)

for me it hinges on the phrase 'new book'
for me, a new book is one that i've just bought. whether or not i've read it before, and irrespective of whether it is new or second hand.


----------



## Alia (Jul 29, 2005)

Actually Dwndrgn, my concept of a new book, no matter when or how it's released, is if I haven't seen it before...

But I marked in the last 6 mths Hardback... because everything, currently, is new to me, no matter the date it was released. 


I need to read more...


----------



## Frey Slayer (Jul 29, 2005)

I went with the second option with reservations.

When I hear "new" I tend to think of new vs. used. So new can mean anything that is not used. 

Having worked in bookstores for many years, I also tend to think of someone stating: "Author X's new book" which can mean the author's latest. People would come in all the time looking for "Danielle Steele's NEW book" well after it had come and gone in hardback and been out in paperback for awhile. So, it was "new" to them. 

Pressed for an answer I would use the term "new book" to mean an author's latest published work that is still in the originally published format, that has been out for less than 12-14 months or so. 

Does that make sense?


----------



## kyektulu (Jul 29, 2005)

I think of a new book as one I have not read yet!
Even if its been in print for the last 6 years!
xxxkyexxx


----------



## red_temple (Jul 29, 2005)

I went for "new" as meaning 1st published within the last 12 months.   But it is definitely not a hard and fast rule for me.  Honestly, I've never really thought about what it takes for a book to be considered as "new."


----------



## silvermage2000 (Aug 8, 2005)

I would have to go with the second one, a book published in the past 12 months would be considered new to me,basicly because the series i read the new book comes out the next year, but can also some of the time come out in the next 6 months.


----------



## Setzertrancer (Aug 12, 2005)

Any book I have not read and is not too cliche.
Ha! Ha! look how selflish I am


----------



## Rosemary (Aug 12, 2005)

A new book is one 1st published within the last six months or more recently.

*FOR ME* a new book is one that I haven't read before.


----------



## cyborg_cinema (Aug 18, 2005)

Rosemary said:
			
		

> ...a new book is one that I haven't read before.


...yea, and a six month old book still seems very new. If the year of publication matches the year that the reader is in, it's "new"—might as well have been printed yesterday. But that book published in 2004 is a "year old".


----------



## Wolfeborn (Aug 18, 2005)

I went for second option however have to agree with most here in that a new book to me is any book I havent read yet, or perhaps havetn heard about before.  When speaking in terms of a specific author I wouldf say new means there latest book regardless of when it was published.


----------



## Rosemary (Aug 18, 2005)

cyborg_cinema said:
			
		

> But that book published in 2004 is a "year old".


OK I have to agree with that last statement, cyborg. 
However, the poll did particularly ask *'what was new to* *you?' *

At the same time though, I would have to admit that a book published pre 1930 would not be considered a NEW book, even if I had not read it.


----------



## cyborg_cinema (Aug 18, 2005)

Rosemary said:
			
		

> OK I have to agree with that last statement, cyborg.
> However, the poll did particularly ask *'what was new to* *you?' *


...During January 2006, if I crack open a book published December 2005, it's a year old, no ifs ands or buts.


----------

